# web cam?

## cwc

I'm looking for a USB webcam that will work with Gentoo.

Has anyone done this?

If so what type of cam did you purchase?

Gentoo - Apache2 - php - jsp

cwc

----------

## iss

Any UVC compatible camera will do. It often says on the box it works without drivers on Vista and W7 - this usually means it's UVC.

Logitech C120 - C600 will work for sure (I had C200).

Creative clearly states on their website compatibility with linux 2.6 on many models.

If you want to show images on website I think media-video/motion can do this.

Camera is not a problem. Better check which program has functions you need.

----------

## platojones

Here's a pretty good list of UVC compatible webcams.  Any of these should be fine

----------

## cwc

Thank for the tips!  Wow, that is quite a list.

Needless to say I've been busy with work .

I'll look at the camera on the links and see what I can come up with.

Thanks Again.

cwc

----------

